
Know Your User Feedback Tools - matt_lo
https://getchipbot.com/blog/stop-guessing-know-your-user-feedback-tools-now
======
brutal-ux-me
This is the funniest post I’ve read all day, the way it sarcastically promotes
things that drive users nuts had me cracking up. Good one. The kicker was when
trying to read and a pop up jumped in asking me to sign up and then near the
end the final floating icons at the bottom, genius.

------
dylz
direct linking to `google.com/search?q=intercom+bad+experiences` is kind of
... very crude

